
Show HN: Monty Hall Problem - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/montyhall
======
pachico
I used to bring this up in interviews and always ended up asking the
candidates to write a program that will show who's right. I still love this.

------
atum47
I think this is the first "game" I ever coded in my life. And I did it cause I
was intrigued by the fact that you have 2/3 chance of winning by switching
doors. Instead of writing a script to run the game 1000 times and check the
result, I wrote the game (very bad code) and played it a couples of times.

